

5 Ways to Rescue an Unproductive Day - arthurk
http://webworkerdaily.com/2008/07/18/5-ways-to-rescue-unproductive-day/

======
nuclear_eclipse
#1 - Stop reading Hacker News.

#2 - Stop reading Reddit.

#3 - Stop reading articles about how to be more productive.

#4 - Stop surfing the net.

#5 - Actually _get something done_...

------
truebosko
All great and valid points. Music I find is a great way to drown out the noise
of my office (Other people talking, the radio playing) plus some nice melodic,
soothing music is always good for the brain.

Getting away / taking a day off works wonders too. Sometimes you just need to
rest your mind. Even if it means taking a walk around the office or outside
for 5 minutes. It helps so much and is much better then grabbing some coffee
and hoping the rise in caffeine will help you focus.

------
dominik
Summary:

1\. Cherry-pick some success.

2\. Crank up the music.

3\. Get away from the computer.

4\. Bribe yourself.

5\. Take the day off.

